# Flatband Ergo



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi guys, got something very nice in the mail a couple days ago. I wasn't expecting it either. It is African Mahogany and has one of the nicest finishes I have ever seen. To bad I haven't shot it yet but I am sure it will shoot great. Just feeling it makes me want to shoot but I have been sick lately







. Hopefully over the weekend I get a chance. Anyone who doesn't have one of Garry's slingshots should get one, this is my favorite wooden slingshot I have gotten so far. I will do a Youtube review soon. Thanks so much Garry for the great trade.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Gary does nothing that isn't top notch, I have two and my girl has one of his pieces, actaully they are masterpieces..


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Man, what a slingshot, really nice. That is something you should always keep.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have one of his ergos. They are the best. And no slingshot found anywhere are finished as well as flatbands. I love them. It fits my hand perfectly, I love the shape. Someone once said his ergos are like slingshot nirvana, and I agree.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

splendid


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's lovely!
It's obvious by the subtle shape that Gary has put tons of thought into this design. I bet it shoots great, enjoy it!


----------

